# Arc XDIv2 and Audiocontrol Amplifiers



## 1sty (Jun 24, 2009)

Are these essentially the same amplifiers?

The audiocontrol units seem to add a few features like a DSP circuit.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Is AC marketing a zeff design? I'm pretty sure they would highlight that


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Not even close.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Arc is supposed to be coming out with a new line of amps called "Arc Series". They will be offered with and without DSP included. 

Page 5

http://content.arcaudio.com/pdfs/catalogs/2017_Arc_Audio_Catalog.pdf


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

brumledb said:


> Arc is supposed to be coming out with a new line of amps called "Arc Series". They will be offered with and without DSP included.
> 
> Page 5
> 
> http://content.arcaudio.com/pdfs/catalogs/2017_Arc_Audio_Catalog.pdf


If they turn out as advertised I won't be able to say DD is killing the watt per square inch game anymore. At least at 4ohm.


----------



## 1sty (Jun 24, 2009)

DC/Hertz, I have to ask, why are you the only one pitching DD around these parts?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

1sty said:


> Are these essentially the same amplifiers?
> 
> The audiocontrol units seem to add a few features like a DSP circuit.


I've been told by knowledgeable insiders that Arc is the manufacturer of the Audiocontrol amplifiers.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It's what I prefer. And they are the smallest full ranges out there for the power they do. 
And the monos are one of if not the smallest. 
And they make subs and speakers for anything. And factory integration. And processing. 
And they can build the subs however you want. 
And the call or email you back within hours if they are open. 
So yeah, I like them.


----------



## 1sty (Jun 24, 2009)

DC/Hertz said:


> It's what I prefer. And they are the smallest full ranges out there for the power they do.
> And the monos are one of if not the smallest.
> And they make subs and speakers for anything. And factory integration. And processing.
> And they can build the subs however you want.
> ...


Sounds good, so why is no one else on the bandwagon?
The price seems good too.

I am debating throwing out the Zapco ST-X stuff I have considering the overall lack of reliability in their products I have experience and going either ARC XDi, Audio Control, or RF power mini amps.
You certainly have me considering DD now too.
A 5 channel with a 1000 mono built in capable of 1 ohm power is really unique.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Onyx1136 said:


> 1sty said:
> 
> 
> > Are these essentially the same amplifiers?
> ...


Then arc needs to get in on the all in one amp dsp like yesterday.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Which amps do you recommend? Every time I try to give then a shout at anything their site infuriates me to scratching that noise.




DC/Hertz said:


> It's what I prefer. And they are the smallest full ranges out there for the power they do.
> And the monos are one of if not the smallest.
> And they make subs and speakers for anything. And factory integration. And processing.
> And they can build the subs however you want.
> ...


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

1sty said:


> Sounds good, so why is no one else on the bandwagon?
> The price seems good too.
> 
> I am debating throwing out the Zapco ST-X stuff I have considering the overall lack of reliability in their products I have experience and going either ARC XDi, Audio Control, or RF power mini amps.
> ...


It's frowned on here because it's an SPL brand. Even though they started doing SQ gear in the 90s. They just happen to hold many SPL records but the same thing that makes them good for SPL makes them good for SQ. 
It's just not a SQ forum brand name. Funny how the AW speakers are built in the same build house as Helix. 
You won't be disappointed. I never have been.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

dcfis said:


> Which amps do you recommend? Every time I try to give then a shout at anything their site infuriates me to scratching that noise.


What's wrong with the site? It's easy to use


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You run their comps?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

No. I would in a heart beat. I really can't wait to try the new ESP 3012. 
The AW65s are still on my list when I'm forced to change mids soon. Then I'll do the AT28 when it's time to get the tweeters out of the stock local


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> What's wrong with the site? It's easy to use


Well it's unusable on an iPad. When the page loads , it loads high and the top menu is unaccessable. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> No. I would in a heart beat.


Yet your still looking for other 6.5's?




Also, never experienced or ever heard of reliability issues with the zapco st-x amps.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Are at28 tweets the same build/house as the new Stevens tweets? They look real similar


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Yet your still looking for other 6.5's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not to quick to make up my mind. And mine still work. And I'm broke. But we just sold our old house which was draining us so it should be getting back to normal. 
I don't think I've ever said there where issues with the STs. I do like them but I'd need two so it would change the install. But it wouldn't be hard. But at that point I'd just get the SS4B. Direct swap and 100 more RMS per channel.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

dcfis said:


> Are at28 tweets the same build/house as the new Stevens tweets? They look real similar


I don't know. The ATs have been around for years.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> Well it's unusable on an iPad. When the page loads , it loads high and the top menu is unaccessable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Works fine on iPhone.


----------



## 1sty (Jun 24, 2009)

DC/Hertz said:


> I'm not to quick to make up my mind. And mine still work. And I'm broke. But we just sold our old house which was draining us so it should be getting back to normal.
> I don't think I've ever said there where issues with the STs. I do like them but I'd need two so it would change the install. But it wouldn't be hard. But at that point I'd just get the SS4B. Direct swap and 100 more RMS per channel.



I had the problem with Zapco ST-X and their DSP.
I had to return one of the two I bought as the gain was spiked somehow. At dead minimum the amp was insanely loud/distorted. Thankfully I got that via amazon who puts the fear of god in sellers so they swapped it out right away.
The other issue I still have is the Zapco DSP-6 which will totally knock out any FM antenna within 5 feet of it. I got that from Woofers Ect who is on my "functionally useless" list.
I sent it back to them and they kept all of the accessories and then sent me back the same unit after saying they would swap it.
They also said they could not reproduce it which is BS as it only needs to be on to happen and I have replicated it with several cars.
Swapped it out for a TWK-88 and no more problems at all.
Now they just don't return my calls/emails.
I have a good video of it if anyone wants a drop box invite.
Not even hooked to audio chain it renders the FM radio near unusable.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I was talking to 1sty on the st x amps

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The Zapco DSP wouldn't be on my bucket list for sure.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> Works fine on iPhone.


I didn't say iPhone, and there plenty of times I would prefer to use the much larger screen without dragging out the laptop. We're old man, phones sometimes don't cut it with these eyes.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not a young man. But I never get on the PC unless I'm at work. It's 100% phone anywhere else.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> I'm not a young man. But I never get on the PC unless I'm at work. It's 100% phone anywhere else.


completely off topic, I'm on my laptop now with a second monitor, and even now the laptop is looking a little fuzzy compared to the giant glowing screen beside it. 


I'll get on my iPad later and screenshot the DD page and show you what it's doing.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll pull mine out but it's been dead for months.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

iPhone 7
The 6 was the same. 
But yeah we are way off topic. Like other dude of the galaxy off topic


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> The Zapco DSP wouldn't be on my bucket list for sure.


whys that? maybe your thinking of the old one. the new one is getting good reviews from people who have more experience with DSP's than most on this forum.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I am basing off the old one. 
If you haven't noticed I'm not a fan of reviews. Try all you want the reviewer is bias. 
And I've gotten boned by forum boners before. 
Plus what others have called crap I've had good luck with.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this thread even about Arc XDIv2 and Audiocontrol Amplifiers anymore? :worried:


----------

